

Small Features  - jmacd
http://www.instigatorblog.com/small-features/2011/11/24/

======
hillbilly
How do successful dev teams control "appendage" features? Consensus is time
consuming to build.

~~~
damncabbage
I want to know as well.

My guess is one or two people take charge of the product direction, be they
developers, or business development, or whatever.

(I've been on a few teams where one person has taken this Product Manager-
esque role, and made sure we don't run off the path and into the Brambles of
Indecision.)

